# Ferret/rat cage for sale



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Indoor ferret/rat cage + extras* 
I have a indoor ferret/rat cage It is only 2 weeks old so as new condition. comes with many extras please take a look at pic's, If your interested make me an offer 

I am in crewe in cheshire .
pick up or I am willing to deliver within 30 miles at a cost of 50p per mile

thanks for looking Diane


----------



## ferraccu (Mar 4, 2008)

*hi there, (rat cage)*

im interested in the cage looks aweosme just wondering if you live anywhere near manchester?


----------



## petal270775 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi I live about 50 mins from manchester but all the equipment with the ferret cage has now been sold , the cage is still for sale i'm looking for £45 if you interested it's not a cheep one and the shelves are made from wood not plastic so they won't break like my old one did .

if your interested let me know I could meed up at knutsford services if that helps at all ?


----------

